
2244 Tesla - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2244_Tesla
======
zeristor
I'm wondering when SpaceX will send a probe to asteroid Tesla, I imagine at
some point they're going to want practice with asteroids, and Elon is partial
to whimsy.

